# April 27 2004



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 27, 2004)

April 27 

God Finished His Work
&quot;The LORD will perfect that which concerneth me&quot; (Psalm 138:8).

He who has begun will carry on the work which is being wrought within my soul. The LORD is concerned about everything that concerns me. All that is now good, but not perfect, the LORD will watch over, preserve, and carry out to completion. This is a great comfort. I could not perfect the work of grace myself. Of that I am quite sure, for I fail every day and have only held on so long as I have because the LORD has helped me. If the LORD were to leave me, all my past experience would go for nothing, and I should perish from the way. But the LORD will continue to bless me. He will perfect my faith, my love, my character, my lifework. He will do this because He has begun a work in me. He gave me the concern I feel, and, in a measure, He has fulfilled my gracious aspirations, He never leaves a work unfinished; this would not be for His glory, nor would it be like Him. He knows how to accomplish His gracious design, and though my own evil nature and the world and the devil all conspire to hinder Him, I do not doubt His promise. He will perfect that which concerneth me, and I will praise Him forever. LORD, let Thy gracious work make some advance this day!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2004)

Rom 8:29 For whom he did foreknow, he also did predestinate to be conformed to the image of his Son,...

We're being conformed to the image of His Son. Oh, to be more like Jesus. I praise and thank the Lord for his patience. 

Bob

[Edited on 4-27-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## turmeric (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks all


----------

